# Can someone Sufix Superior?



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

I'm looking for the European 80lb neon orange .75mm, I don't care about the spool size.Thanks in advance, Charlie


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi Charlie,

I know where there are about 5 spools of it (in my box).  

Led.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Hey Led
I'm sure thats the answer Charlie was looking for.
bob


----------



## Ron Sutton (Dec 29, 2002)

Charlie, I will be at a sufix show next week and see if I can get some, I have it in the gold but not the orange.
Regards,
Ron


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Ron Sutton",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

i thought the 60#, not 80# was .75 or .80?

am i missing something?


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Hey all - let us know when you come across some .28mm Hi-Vis Copoly running line also!

Sufix lists their Tritanium, Synergy, and Supreme 12lb lines as .28. Availability around here in those nice neon colors they come in is another story.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Hi Charlie, 80lb - 0.75mm Sufix Orange shocker comes on 100m, 150m or 200m spools depending on when it was obtained. Over here the 200m spools are a little under 10 bucks in my local shop. Take care all - Neil


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

test


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "drumchaser",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

princess ann dist on 17th st in va beach has the tritanium, several spools but not sure of the lb test they have.

also bought a spool of this new cajun red thats out but havnt had a chance to use it yet, anyone had any experiences with it yet, it is very inexpensive and they boast on its performance on their web site.


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Have a couple of 2 kilo spools of the superior orange rated at 80lb. Have a new and more reliable source now in the UK.
Let me know if you want one, usually takes a week to 10 days.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi K-tom, Is a kilo the same as a 1lb. spool? Thanks, pelican man.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Larry,

Over here in the UK a Kilo = 2.2lbs, so if K-tom is offering a Kilo for the same price as a Lb then it's a bargain !!

Led.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey K-tom, Are your spools 2 kilos each? How much line is that? How much? Thanks, pelican man


----------

